# Spear hog hunting



## armowarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has ever considered hog hunting with nothing but a spear, i feel like that will be a great experience, like going back primal 
My wife and friends think Im nuts. What do you all think ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2008)

good luck. To each his own, I have wanted to try an atlatl but never a spear. If you could get close enough it would work.
are you using dogs too?


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

no dogs , i been close enough to a pig to spear them before , i dont know if i get that lucky again


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2008)

I have shot several with a bow 5 yds or less so I know it is possible.
Good Luck.


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

atlatl will be nice too , i just dont know how to use one or own one. Do you have one?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2008)

No but you can order one with 4 darts for about $150 on the net. My shoulder has been giving me some problems lately and I have not wanted to try it yet.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Lots of interesting videos on youtube with atlatls.


----------



## caught (Mar 5, 2008)

Weve Caught A Few Alive Without Dogs. I Dont See Why You Couldnt Spear One.


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

ill be glad to try if i can find a couple of people that will be daring enough to go with me


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Mar 6, 2008)

www.huntingfootage.com

check out the pig vids there is a few that shows them spearing them


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 7, 2008)

nice videos , thanks for the link


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Mar 7, 2008)

yea i love it, its got some real neat stuff on there..


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 8, 2008)

Take a look at this site. You may find what you are looking for. Prices are good too.

http://www.swordsofhonor.com/spears.html

gt40


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's a really good, high quality spear, and it won't break the bank: 

http://www.coldsteel.com/spears-high-performance-spears.html

It's #3, the boar spear. The flanges are necessary to keep you from overpenetrating...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 10, 2008)

armowarrior said:


> ill be glad to try if i can find a couple of people that will be daring enough to go with me



I'll go and take pics....of you being disemboweled


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 10, 2008)

braver then me bud  i'll stick with the gun and bow  a sow that is illing is a mean mean creature lol


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

That #3 looks nice . I think im going to take the crossbow out before i try spear.Found a couple of  guys that want to try spear with me , im not the only one


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd give it a shot.Go with the spear that have the barbs or stops behind hte blade so you can keep it away from you if it decides not to run


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 13, 2008)

very nice , got any pictures of you kills or your gear balvarik. Quite impressive


----------



## brofoster (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a GON hurt hunter story in the making!


----------

